# Roland a-800 vs studiologic Sl88 Studio



## norvth (Jan 21, 2018)

newbie here, trying to work out the Best way to go. 

Roland represents an established name and a solid looking machine.

The studio logic looks like awesome keys and I am way more of a piano player than a synth.

But - This is for film and orchestral scoring – and I have no idea how to choose between the two given the Roland keys are smaller but the brown may represent something more solid?

Thanks so much in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## Fox (Jan 21, 2018)

Welcome aboard!

You might try posting this in the Gear Talk Forum, and do a search there too. Below I’ve included some interesting looking threads. 

My two cents would be to get a keyboard that feels more like a piano, especially if you're a piano player, and to make sure it has at least a mod wheel, as this is handy for controlling expression for many sample libraries. 

Good luck!

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/88-key-midi-controller-with-piano-like-keys.62121/

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/midi-controller-dilema.61010/

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/weighted-or-non-weighted-keys-keyboard.65358/

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/controller-keyboard-for-orchestral-work.63102/


----------



## norvth (Jan 21, 2018)

Fox said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> You might try posting this in the Gear Talk Forum, and do a search there too. Below I’ve included some interesting looking threads.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks so much Fox


----------

